# My recent trip to the NT



## phoebe (Jun 24, 2012)

Couple of weeks ago I spent a week (not long enough!) in the NT. Started in Darwin for a few nights with some mates in bands (they were playing some gigs) and then my buddy and I headed down to Katherine, then a cattle station at Mainoru which we stayed at for a few nights and then down to Mataranka. We only stayed for two nights at the cattle station but we managed to find a few reptiles. It's a shame time was an issue otherwise I would have liked to have stayed longer! Would have found heaps more I reckon. Still, it was an awesome experience. Here's a VERY small selection of the photos I took.

Me hugging a giant termite mound on our way out of Darwin.






Gorgeous lookout on our way to Mainoru.





A very small section of the cattle station we stayed at.





Orange-naped snake _Furina ornata_





Bynoe's gecko _Heteronotia binoei_





Not entirely sure what this guy is...my guess is _Diporiphora albilabris sobria_..?





_Varanus baritji_..?









Nothern small-eyed snake _Cryptophis pallidiceps_. I found him dead 





This creek was on the property. Crocs in there somewhere!





Archer fish.





Love the landscape.









Freshwater croc at Mataranka.





We also found some salties at Fogg Dam. Unfortunately we arrived there at night and didn't have time to see it during the day. Next time!


----------



## Poggle (Jun 24, 2012)

nice pics. where in mataranka is the freshy? The roper? did you get the photo's walking along from the thermals?


----------



## phoebe (Jun 24, 2012)

Poggle said:


> nice pics. where in mataranka is the freshy? The roper? did you get the photo's walking along from the thermals?



Freshy was in the Waterhouse River near the thermals. Didn't get any pics of the thermals though. We didn't even notice the croc until a ranger turned up and pointed him out to us. We got so excited we jumped in the water in our clothes haha. Interesting experience being in the water so close to crocs


----------



## Icarus (Jun 24, 2012)

jealous! Great shots


----------



## sk17zn (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks like you and Karla had a great trip, thanks for sharing the pics.
Steve


----------



## NTNed (Jun 24, 2012)

Great pics, always so many photo oportunities up here. Nice to see you got out and saw the real Territory too while you were here phoebe, most people come up and visit the major tourist sites and get wowed by those. I came up for a 6 month look around........ In Jan 96...... Guess I'm still looking around.....lol.

Theres something that amazes me everyday up here, even after all these years, the people and the places are amazing and I wouldn't live anywhere else now, how could I....... And don't even start me on the weather.


----------



## phoebe (Jun 24, 2012)

sk17zn said:


> Looks like you and Karla had a great trip, thanks for sharing the pics.
> Steve



You know Karla?! And me apparently! Haha. Where have we met..?



NTNed said:


> Great pics, always so many photo oportunities up here. Nice to see you got out and saw the real Territory too while you were here phoebe, most people come up and visit the major tourist sites and get wowed by those. I came up for a 6 month look around........ In Jan 96...... Guess I'm still looking around.....lol.
> 
> Theres something that amazes me everyday up here, even after all these years, the people and the places are amazing and I wouldn't live anywhere else now, how could I....... And don't even start me on the weather.



I definitely can't wait to go back. First time was in October last year with the same guys I went up with this time. Though last year was mostly spent sitting around doing nothing for a week haha. We're all hoping to go back up there within the next year for more gigs...and I'll also be out hunting for reptiles and birds


----------



## sk17zn (Jun 24, 2012)

Haha I don't exactly know you met a couple of time at the park, used to volunteer there a while ago, yeah I know Karla from the park but also outside the park, mates with Cory and Bronny to  that's all


----------



## tropicbreeze (Jun 24, 2012)

Fogg Dam is good for birds. But also Mary River borrow pits fir Gouldians, Pine Ck for Hooded Parrots, Mangarre for Rainbow Pitta and Gunlom for White-throated Grass Wrens. 



NTNed said:


> ...... And don't even start me on the weather.



And don't get me started on the weather these last couple of months!


----------



## damian83 (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice pics, did you stay somewhere on the station?


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice

I'm going up the Central Arnhem Rd tomorrow to plan the burning regime for 2012. The meeting will take a week and it's tents in country (BYO) for all concerned. TO's, pastoralists, govt. departments (it always amazes me that govt. mob will drive 8 hours each way to avoid camping in great country with the very people they are supposedly negotiating with), etc.

Great part of the world! Good pics.

Glad they built a bridge over the Mainoru River, a lot of cars came to grief there


----------



## phoebe (Jun 24, 2012)

sk17zn said:


> Haha I don't exactly know you met a couple of time at the park, used to volunteer there a while ago, yeah I know Karla from the park but also outside the park, mates with Cory and Bronny to  that's all



Ah yes I figured there would have been some sort of connection like that 



damian83 said:


> Nice pics, did you stay somewhere on the station?



Yeah we stayed with the guys that run it. Heaps of fun 



SteveNT said:


> Nice
> 
> I'm going up the Central Arnhem Rd tomorrow to plan the burning regime for 2012. The meeting will take a week and it's tents in country (BYO) for all concerned. TO's, pastoralists, govt. departments (it always amazes me that govt. mob will drive 8 hours each way to avoid camping in great country with the very people they are supposedly negotiating with), etc.
> 
> ...



Sounds awesome!
Haha we hired a car...unfortunately we couldn't get a 4wd...so we had to go with a Holden Cruze. It didn't quite agree with the road to Mainoru!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds like you had a good trip, the NT is a fantastic place to be if your a herper. I couldn't get over the density/variety of reptiles when I was there in May, trying to work out how I can go back.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 24, 2012)

It really is an awesome place, I just spent a month up there for work so we got to find fauna during the day then go herping at night, it really was a great experience.

I might now know someone up there that can give me an intro to a T/O and might mean I can eventually get up into the wilderness of kakadu, so I'll be returning soon I hope


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice pics.


----------



## dintony (Jun 25, 2012)

LOVE N.T.... it's still and always be home for me. Spent the first 20ish years of my life in Alice Springs and a lot of time in Darwin. My parents now manage Banka Banka Camping Ground. We're heading over on august 20th for a months holiday and can't wait! It will be my kids first time in Darwin and they are super excited!

GREAT pics!! Thanks for sharing and getting me even more excited


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Jun 25, 2012)

Must go to Fogg Dam, seems like a wood place for wildlife.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 25, 2012)

Depends on the night, some nights it's teeming with herps other nights nothing, same goes for people, some nights you have the wall to yourself, while one night when I was there another 5 cars were doing the same thing :lol:


----------



## NTNed (Jun 26, 2012)

phoebe said:


> I definitely can't wait to go back. First time was in October last year with the same guys I went up with this time. Though last year was mostly spent sitting around doing nothing for a week haha. We're all hoping to go back up there within the next year for more gigs...and I'll also be out hunting for reptiles and birds



Haha... Noice, hope you's do gigs at the Railway Club while your up here next time too. Kane and Anna have done a great job getting it up and going again after being burnt down a couple of years back, best small live venue in Darwin now. Some great underground/alternate bands get there too.

You wanna be careful getting out and looking around up here though, you'll never never leave....:lol:



tropicbreeze said:


> Fogg Dam is good for birds. But also Mary River borrow pits fir Gouldians, Pine Ck for Hooded Parrots, Mangarre for Rainbow Pitta and Gunlom for White-throated Grass Wrens.
> 
> And don't get me started on the weather these last couple of months!



Some awesome birds out at Fogg alright, was out there a couple of weeks ago with my folks, mostly Magpie Geese this time of year by the looks. There was a pair of Jabiru's though, Mum's favorite birds. Needless to say she got about 1000 photo's of them...:lol:

And yeah I'm hearing you about the weather, first time in nearly 17 years I've been thinking of buying some Uggh boots. My Bogan look could be complete...:lol:





SteveNT said:


> Nice
> 
> I'm going up the Central Arnhem Rd tomorrow to plan the burning regime for 2012. The meeting will take a week and it's tents in country (BYO) for all concerned. TO's, pastoralists, govt. departments (it always amazes me that govt. mob will drive 8 hours each way to avoid camping in great country with the very people they are supposedly negotiating with), etc.
> 
> ...



Lucky bugger Steve, I'm stuck at home studying and doing assignments for my Dip in OHS.

I didn't know you worked for the "NT Wildfires" brigade mate..:shock::lol:. 
Not all NT Gov workers will drive for 8 hours each way not to camp out somewhere, man if I drive to Katherine I stay the night. It would be against fatigue management procedures otherwise..:lol:. Might be at a mates awesome place on Gorge road though and an excuse to have a few dust suppressors, eat like a pig and dribble shi.... err.... solve the worlds problems...:lol:


----------



## phoebe (Jun 26, 2012)

NTNed said:


> Haha... Noice, hope you's do gigs at the Railway Club while your up here next time too. Kane and Anna have done a great job getting it up and going again after being burnt down a couple of years back, best small live venue in Darwin now. Some great underground/alternate bands get there too.
> 
> You wanna be careful getting out and looking around up here though, you'll never never leave....:lol:
> 
> ...



Did two gigs this time round. First was at the Chippo...pretty much just a shed haha. Intimate party atmosphere. Loved it. Second gig was Terrorfest at Brownsmart in town.

And are you complaining about the weather up there!? Stop it!! It was perfect! It's freezing down here!


----------



## Darlyn (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey Phoebe, great pics, might have to catch up next time you're up : )

Ntned I used to manage the Railway Club way back when cockie was an egg.
Had a beer with Kane and Anna last week : )


----------



## NTNed (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow Darlyn, thats getting scary now.....me too.... last Friday actually.......Thinkin I might need a Bulmers tomorrow arvo too...lol.

lol @ Phoebe, Terrorfest is what I call the dry season...... It's when all the Terrorists come up for a visit...hehe..... Mainly my folks, I now know 17 weeks is equal to eternity.

Keep us all in mind for your next trip up..... Snakes are as popular as barking dogs up here....lmao.


----------



## phoebe (Jun 28, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Hey Phoebe, great pics, might have to catch up next time you're up : )
> 
> Ntned I used to manage the Railway Club way back when cockie was an egg.
> Had a beer with Kane and Anna last week : )





NTNed said:


> Wow Darlyn, thats getting scary now.....me too.... last Friday actually.......Thinkin I might need a Bulmers tomorrow arvo too...lol.
> 
> lol @ Phoebe, Terrorfest is what I call the dry season...... It's when all the Terrorists come up for a visit...hehe..... Mainly my folks, I now know 17 weeks is equal to eternity.
> 
> Keep us all in mind for your next trip up..... Snakes are as popular as barking dogs up here....lmao.



Haha ooh OUR Terrorfest would definitely be a lot less scary 

Yes I would love to catch up with you guys for sure! I'm hoping to be back up there towards the end of the year but I have no idea if that's going to happen at this stage. I know my mates are keen to go back as soon as possible to play more gigs and I'll be joining them without fail. Will keep you posted


----------

